# Destin Inlet



## ReelBurner (Jan 1, 2012)

Went out to the jetties by the Destin bridge and got a good size bonita. Saw them swarming the bait pods, but by the time i got out there they were starting to turn off, so only got one. That's the second one in the last 3 days. will try to get pictures and video up later on.


----------

